# Visual C# - Variable an eine andere Form übergeben



## fastfred (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo Community,
ich habe vor kurzem mit Visual C# angefangen. Komme bis jetzt auch sehr gut zurecht. Nur eine Sach bereitet mir Kopfschmerzen. 
Ich möchte aus Form1 den Eingabewert aus einem Textfeld(den man eingeben kann), per Button-Klick in einem Label in Form2 übernehmen, sodass der eingegebene Text da steht!

Habe auch einen kleinen Ausschnitt aus dem Code:

Code aus Form 1:

```
private void Button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
           Form2 frm1= new Form2();
            frm1.Label1Pub = this.Eingabefeld.Text;
        }
```

Code aus Form2:

```
public string Label1Pub
        {
            get { return this.Label1.Text; }
            set { this.Label1.Text = value; }
        }
```

Nur irgendwie klappt das nicht :-( !

Kann mir jemand helfen?

Gruß
Fast Fred


----------



## mslap (3. Mai 2006)

Dere,

setzte dein  frm1.Label1 auf public und mach einfach:


```
private void Button1_Click(object sender, EventArgs e)
        {
           Form2 frm1= new Form2();
            frm1.Label1.Text  = this.Eingabefeld.Text;
        }
```


----------



## fastfred (3. Mai 2006)

Hi mslap,
Danke für deine Hilfe . 
Erst hat es nicht ganz geklappt.
Nur dann habe ich noch 
	
	
	



```
frm1.Show();
```
eingebaut und schon funktionierte es.

Habe da aber noch eine andere Frage...kann man das auch so machen, sodass man 
	
	
	



```
frm1.Show()
```
 nicht benötigt. 
Also, dass das "Bild" direkt geändert wird?!

Gruß

Fast Fred


----------



## mslap (4. Mai 2006)

Also das Show brauchste auf jeden fall, weil sonst die form ja nicht angezeigt wird.
Weiss jetzt nicht genau, was du mit Bild meinst, um eine neue form anzuzeigen brauchste schon .show, oder showdialog (oder so ähnlich).

Wenn du kurz beschreibst wsa du mit "Bild" genau meinst, wär mir das klarer.


----------



## fastfred (4. Mai 2006)

mit "Bild" meinte ich die Form. Hatte mich nur falsch ausgedrückt.

Vielen Dank für deine Hilfe!

Gruß

Fast Fred


----------



## theplake3000 (15. Juni 2007)

Kann das einer mal für c++ übersetzen?


----------

